# Any Female Gamers in Los Angeles Area



## cats_claw (May 3, 2004)

For about 5 years, my game group had at least 1-2 female gamers in it at any give time.  It has been a couple of years since we have had one, and as a DM, I prefer the added emphasis on role-playing and the depth of character that many women bring to the gaming table.

That said, we have a small group, 3-4 guys and most of us have been playing for about 15-20 years, some of us playing together for 12 years or more.  We're looking for 25-38yr old women with at least 1-2 years gaming experience.  No pressure.  We are all in relationships and/or married, and are not looking to use it as a medium to find "dates".

It will be a Scarred Lands campaign, with a strong emphasis on role-playing.

catsclaw


----------



## cats_claw (May 6, 2004)

<*bump*>


----------



## cats_claw (May 13, 2004)

Anyone find anything yet?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (May 14, 2004)

Hmmm... depends on what you mean by "LA area". I'm in Irvine, which is a little ways south. Is that anywhere near where you are? I've had about 8 years of gaming experience and fall within the age range you've specified. The only thing is that my husband games too, so you'd have to take us both. We moved into the area last fall, and have been thinking about finding a group. In any case, if I'm in your area, feel free to contact me via AIM (see my profile) or email (sephirothnomiko [at] yahoo [dot] com).


----------



## cats_claw (May 24, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Hmmm... depends on what you mean by "LA area". I'm in Irvine, which is a little ways south. Is that anywhere near where you are? I've had about 8 years of gaming experience and fall within the age range you've specified. The only thing is that my husband games too, so you'd have to take us both. We moved into the area last fall, and have been thinking about finding a group. In any case, if I'm in your area, feel free to contact me via AIM (see my profile) or email (sephirothnomiko [at] yahoo [dot] com).




We're actually in Westlake Village / Thousand Oaks, which is on the opposite side of the LA area as you are.  70 - 80 min away, and with traffic can get to 2hrs.  Bummer...


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (May 25, 2004)

Oof. Oh well... good luck with your search!


----------



## nameless (May 26, 2004)

Sorry to hijack your thread CC...

Our circle is always looking for new folks who we might game with. We live in various places in OC, and have been playing in Costa Mesa lately. It's kind of a big and loose group, so we usually have more than one game with different DMs, players, and schedules. We're a little younger than CC's group, mostly between 20-27yo.

So I added you on AIM (I'm on as WrittenInWater), Sephiroth, I'll chat a little more if you're interested in giving it a whirl.


----------

